# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  what your best aimbot(free)?

## junjun776

gotcha?

korean aimbot?

What do you recommend the most ?

im play koreanbot.

----------


## Torkah

Korean Aimbot

----------


## biometrico

This is best free aimbot
OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot
Source leaked from koreans and big edited from stinkyjoint

This is last AHK aimbot for the ownedcore community.
Code is no maded by me (I only little edited)

If you want give thanks for this all credits are to Stinkyjoint


How to use:
-Extract zip archive (password is: 544)
-Open .ahk file (need autohotkey installed) or
-Run .exe program.
-Select the key for aimlock activate
-Set the game in "windowed no bordless"
-Press F1 or F2 (depends on your screen Resolution)
-Press Alt key 2 times
-If you listen Beep sound your aimbot is ready and active


I saved a good settings for work without problem but if you want change it and test in test range.
Overlay can help you to setting Fov and you can see how aimbot work.

For save the settings only way are edit .ahk file and save new file.

Enjoy

Download > OwnedCore Public OW 1.0.zip

----------


## h4hitman

stickyjoint's smooth aimbot is better imo

----------


## namloki18

> This is best free aimbot
> OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot
> Source leaked from koreans and big edited from stinkyjoint
> 
> This is last AHK aimbot for the ownedcore community.
> Code is no maded by me (I only little edited)
> 
> If you want give thanks for this all credits are to Stinkyjoint
> 
> ...


works great !, but how to remove red drawing box, thank you!

----------


## biometrico

> works great !, but how to remove red drawing box, thank you!


uncheck the overlay box

----------


## namloki18

> uncheck the overlay box


already uncheck, check, the drawing box still appear, what can i do in source code to remove it ?

----------


## DvASystems

Stinkyjoint's is the best one available for free out there. Not sure if you can still get it.

----------


## Bahrein

> This is best free aimbot
> OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot
> Source leaked from koreans and big edited from stinkyjoint
> 
> This is last AHK aimbot for the ownedcore community.
> Code is no maded by me (I only little edited)
> 
> If you want give thanks for this all credits are to Stinkyjoint
> 
> ...


oh nice ! how much sens/dpi do you use?

----------


## Bahrein

> This is best free aimbot
> OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot
> Source leaked from koreans and big edited from stinkyjoint
> 
> This is last AHK aimbot for the ownedcore community.
> Code is no maded by me (I only little edited)
> 
> If you want give thanks for this all credits are to Stinkyjoint
> 
> ...



Oh nice ! how much sens/dpi you use? :O

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

fyi thats out dated and he messed it up, with design etc

----------


## brunobafilli

Hi 
My aim is shaking badly on target, how to fix?

Tanks =D

----------


## holyshiit83

hi, but how do u select the key for aimlock to activate?

----------


## h4hitman

> hi, but how do u select the key for aimlock to activate?


It's left click by default

----------


## Poper21

Works good i gues for free one, just caps lock doesnt realy work for me, even tho I have it checked in the GUI, but I guess left click is enough since you still have to get the hp bar  :Smile:

----------


## TwoStep21

Is there a reason why it doesn´t work for me? Pressed F1, 2 times Alt & Activation-Key was Left Click - still no aimbot or something like that...

----------


## TwoStep21

Is there a reason why it doesn´t work for me? Pressed F1, 2 times Alt & Activation-Key was Left Click - still no aimbot or something like that...

----------


## Cgbuyer

Stickyjoints and Ahk are garbage really. They tend to completely break when multiple hp bars are on screen which is all the time.

----------


## TwoStep21

Then is there another "free" aimbot (or soft aimbot/ aim assisst) out there? Just found the stickyjoint one  :Smile:

----------


## SK Bot

> Then is there another "free" aimbot (or soft aimbot/ aim assisst) out there? Just found the stickyjoint one


Check out SK BOT. Its Free and has probably the best humanization out there.

----------


## Sourtaffy

> Check out SK BOT. Its Free and has probably the best humanization out there.


$55 for that crap? No thanks!
Also if you can't read, the thread says "(Free)"

----------


## SMOOTHAY

It works but some time the aimbot doesnt work even i activated it...

----------


## Kyle_dlr

> Stinkyjoint's is the best one available for free out there. Not sure if you can still get it.





> This is best free aimbot
> OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot
> Source leaked from koreans and big edited from stinkyjoint
> 
> This is last AHK aimbot for the ownedcore community.
> Code is no maded by me (I only little edited)
> 
> If you want give thanks for this all credits are to Stinkyjoint
> 
> ...


I downloaded but then when extracting the password come as incorrect?

----------


## monicdnb

This is now detectable, my account just got banned from using it.

----------


## vladluthor

Its not working for me, download extract and everything but no effect at all

----------


## Mocking

NBA is the best cheat in ow personal market aha,
link: NBA personal memory 2019 03 12 00 23 51 668 - YouTube

----------


## TeRRoR333

> This is best free aimbot
> OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot
> Source leaked from koreans and big edited from stinkyjoint
> 
> This is last AHK aimbot for the ownedcore community.
> Code is no maded by me (I only little edited)
> 
> If you want give thanks for this all credits are to Stinkyjoint
> 
> ...


The aimbot does't work? like all the miscellaneous features do but not the aimbot

----------


## TeRRoR333

[QUOTE=biometrico;3611371]This is best free aimbot
OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot
Source leaked from koreans and big edited from stinkyjoint

This is last AHK aimbot for the ownedcore community.
Code is no maded by me (I only little edited)

If you want give thanks for this all credits are to Stinkyjoint


How to use:
-Extract zip archive (password is: 544)
-Open .ahk file (need autohotkey installed) or
-Run .exe program.
-Select the key for aimlock activate
-Set the game in "windowed no bordless"
-Press F1 or F2 (depends on your screen Resolution)
-Press Alt key 2 times
-If you listen Beep sound your aimbot is ready and active


I saved a good settings for work without problem but if you want change it and test in test range.
Overlay can help you to setting Fov and you can see how aimbot work.

For save the settings only way are edit .ahk file and save new file.

Enjoy

Download > Attachment 43798[/

I set it all up but the aimbot still is not working? Like all the miscellaneous features work but not the aimbot

----------


## TeRRoR333

i have the same problem

----------


## osteon

Anyone got stickyjoints?

----------


## Kittweh

Used that Free aim bot but it didn't worked at all just super laggy. The day after I got an email from blizzard saying that my OW account been closed. 

"Your Overwatch account has been permanently closed due to a direct breach of the Terms of Use.

We take these types of issue very seriously, and a full investigation is done before any action taken. In this case we have deemed that the evidence provided is correct and the action will not be overturned.

We have to take the measures to maintain the integrity of the game and for our community as a whole. We cannot provide in depth details about the closure aside from what has already been emailed."

----------


## KingPEPE

> works great !, but how to remove red drawing box, thank you!


cant find aim lock activate

----------


## KingPEPE

> This is best free aimbot
> OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot
> Source leaked from koreans and big edited from stinkyjoint
> 
> This is last AHK aimbot for the ownedcore community.
> Code is no maded by me (I only little edited)
> 
> If you want give thanks for this all credits are to Stinkyjoint
> 
> ...


nothing happens when i click

----------

